# Video if Portland OR Tesla driver abandoning dog



## Phranke (Aug 7, 2020)

Portland Oregon area Tesla owner drops off old dog at a park and drives off- can anyone in Portland Oregon area identify her? Paws It Forward is seeking identification.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=999789727168661


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

What a sad day - makes no difference the car, I hope the dog was picked up and is OK and I just can't imagine what such bad things could be in her life that she needed to rid herself of the dog so badly or that she could live with herself knowing she dumped the animal as she did.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> What a sad day - makes no difference the car, I hope the dog was picked up and is OK and I just can't imagine what such bad things could be in her life that she needed to rid herself of the dog so badly or that she could live with herself knowing she dumped the animal as she did.


I saw this on Reddit and the dog is safe. I can't believe someone would do that. The dog wagging its tail is crushing.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah, I can't even press play. Good to hear the pup is safe.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> Yeah, I can't even press play. Good to hear the pup is safe.


I can't watch it either. Just happy the dog found a more loyal family.


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

I hope that person is unmasked and looses everything important to them in the life.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Woman tracked down and charged. Voluntarily handed over the dog (Henry, 13 years old).
https://www.kptv.com/news/woman-cit...cle_fff37724-d9eb-11ea-9d44-a7a77dd9fb84.html


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Voluntarily handed over the dog (Henry, 13 years old).


She could have done this is in the first place. 

I wonder if she had the dog for all 13 years, if so, that makes this story even more heartbreaking.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

And our shelters here are no kill (always taking in transfers from other areas with kill shelters even).


----------



## Sb303 (Mar 14, 2021)

MelindaV said:


> Woman tracked down and charged. Voluntarily handed over the dog (Henry, 13 years old).
> https://www.kptv.com/news/woman-cit...cle_fff37724-d9eb-11ea-9d44-a7a77dd9fb84.html


Thank you for posting the story! Though personally, I wish she's gotten a bigger penalty and gets publicly shamed for the rest of her evil life.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Sb303 said:


> and gets publicly shamed for the rest of her evil life.


That's what we're here for!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

After my wife died, we had three dogs. The two youngest dogs were surrendered to Ark in Huntsville while I kept the oldest, the beagle. The beagle is happiest with a pack or in my company.

Tip: "Red Roof Inn" is dog friendly. Check each property when making a reservation but so far, they have been open to pets.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear about your wife passing, Bob. My condolences. I remember you talking about taking her to doctor appointments.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I'm glad the dog is safe. 

I'm also glad the article didn't mention "Tesla Driver".....because that's irrelevant.


----------

